# Squatting with a hoodie



## Alaric (May 13, 2005)

Any of you guys squat with a hooded shirt (hood down).  I tried it out this week, and found out it doesn't hurt my shoulders as much.  Anyone else do this?


----------



## maniclion (May 13, 2005)

I used to in highschool cause our gym was freezing, I found it to be very useful.

 Now I use an old towel because my bar is rusted.


----------



## drickanderson (May 13, 2005)

I actually use a cheap pad that I bought at Walmart for like $5 made just for that purpose. Works great


----------



## drickanderson (May 13, 2005)

Found one on the net:
http://www.smartbodynutrition.com/M...Screen=PROD&Store_Code=SBN&Product_Code=VLO11


----------



## Robin Hood (May 14, 2005)

I bought a good "collar" for the bar and take it to the gym cuz Bally's is so cheap that it doesn't provide such things. Cost me 20 bucks (Canadian $$). Its well worth it.


----------



## musclepump (May 14, 2005)

I bought a pad, too.


----------



## racoon02 (May 14, 2005)

I like the feeling with just a bar on my back.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2005)

i often times use a hooded sweatshirt on leg and back days for some reason.


----------



## musclepump (May 14, 2005)

The feel of the bar is great, but once you pass up a couple plates on each side, the pressure is just annoying.


----------



## Musclebeach (May 14, 2005)

I dont use a pad... and I have passed a few plates on each side.  Its to each their own.  When I first started squatting I used a pad, but quickly stopped because it always felt like the bar was going to roll off of my back.  

-Jeff.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 14, 2005)

I just always wear a T-shirt when I work out, and I make sure that's high up on my neck and put the bar in the right place. I squatted heavy tonight and it was fine like usual.


----------



## mb27 (May 14, 2005)

I use one of those pads because I've found if I don't my shoulders get scraped up.


----------



## Mudge (May 15, 2005)

I think the most I have ever had on the bar was 385, I have no problems with that and if you look at powerlifters they dont use a pad during their 900+ pound squats. I think you guys need more traps or maybe to use another method for placing the bar on your backside.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 15, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I think the most I have ever had on the bar was 385, I have no problems with that and if you look at powerlifters they dont use a pad during their 900+ pound squats. I think you guys need more traps or maybe to use another method for placing the bar on your backside.



the most you have squated is 385? but you did bench 405?


----------



## Pepper (May 15, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> the most you have squated is 385? but you did bench 405?


I do the same, except less on the squats.

I an not sure what your point is? Heavy squatting is not necessary to train your legs, especially if you pre-exaust with the leg press.


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

Get a manta ray 









http://www.adfit.com/mantaray/index.asp


----------



## HardTrainer (May 15, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I do the same, except less on the squats.
> 
> I an not sure what your point is? Heavy squatting is not necessary to train your legs, especially if you pre-exaust with the leg press.



I am not talking about pre exhausiting or anything i am talking about max lifts, all people should be able to squat more then they can bench if not then something is wrong.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 15, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> I am not talking about pre exhausiting or anything i am talking about max lifts, all people should be able to squat more then they can bench if not then something is wrong.


 Mudge has bad knees.


----------



## Musclebeach (May 15, 2005)

HT tell Gene Rychlak that...

-Jeff.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 15, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> HT tell Gene Rychlak that...
> 
> -Jeff.



look i dont give a shit about him or about the guy down the road that never trained legs and just benches and has a bigger bench the fact is the pec and triceps is tiny in comparison to the quads and glutes and 99% of people with a balanced routine will have much stronger squat then bench stop comming up with the odd ball comparions to try and be smart


----------



## PreMier (May 15, 2005)

Look at Mudges pics, he has awesome quad development.

I dont use a pussy pad.  Build bigger traps, and the bar wont bother you at all.


----------



## gr81 (May 15, 2005)

you can't use a pad, Cmon fellas. You need to feel the grip of the bar on that spot when going heavy, fucc t-shirts and all that other shit. Just like Pre said, thats pussy shit.


----------



## BigDyl (May 15, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Get a manta ray
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aren't those things things poisonous?


----------



## Dante (May 15, 2005)

when i first started squatting i used to break blood vessels on my traps, now it never happens.  i hear ya Musclebeach, i tried a pad once but felt like the bar was gonna roll off my back, ive never used one since.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 15, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> fucc t-shirts and all that other shit.


 Yes, T-shirts are definitely for the weakest of us... (rolls eyes)


----------



## gr81 (May 17, 2005)

as a matter of fact, you little smart ass, thats right. if you need padding for your squat so your little mincy traps don't hurt then you best leave the heavy weights to the men and go join a pilates class. Its extremely important to not use padding or shirts or anything thats going to obstruct the grip and placement between the bar and your bar. you can roll your eyes and be a patronizing little bastard all you want but if you ever plan to get your squat past 250 and into a heavier range, its gonna be important that the bar doesn't roll off your back or that it doesn't move in the slightest in mid motion. Fuccin little adolescent no it alls


----------



## Doublebase (May 17, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> as a matter of fact, you little smart ass, thats right. if you need padding for your squat so your little mincy traps don't hurt then you best leave the heavy weights to the men and go join a pilates class. Its extremely important to not use padding or shirts or anything thats going to obstruct the grip and placement between the bar and your bar. you can roll your eyes and be a patronizing little bastard all you want but if you ever plan to get your squat past 250 and into a heavier range, its gonna be important that the bar doesn't roll off your back or that it doesn't move in the slightest in mid motion. Fuccin little adolescent no it alls


----------



## devildog88 (May 17, 2005)

Never use a pad!  I won't let my football players use them either!  I just tell them that if it hurts strip some weight, lower the bar, and do some Shrugs!!!!  I also tell them they can work out in the mornings with the girls basketball team if they would like..............I think they have a pad!


----------



## shutupntra1n (May 17, 2005)

The bar doesn't hurt my traps or back but it unfortunately I get blood clot marks from pressure that are rather undesirable to look at. I don't mind so much in the winter but in the summer it's awful for tank tops and such. I like to use a hoodie when squatting b/c bare skin leaves clots. I don't think this makes a person "Not as good a BBr or weak". Straps, pads and the like are there to assist heavier lifts. I have a good friend that prefers bare hands when lifting yet I am partial to gloves. To each their own.


----------



## devildog88 (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, I was being a smartass.  In all actuality I won't let my kids use a pad because it does have a tendency to roll.  I try to emphisize saftey all the time.  It is a saftey issue with me more than anything.  However I have heard that the mantaray is a sound piece of equipment.  Some of my younger players do struggle with the bars because they don't have any trap development yet.


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Mudge has bad knees.



No bad knees, just not enough core. I am switched my ab training a few weeks ago and are doing GMs again. This is why my dead and squat aren't where they should be.



			
				HardTrainer said:
			
		

> the most you have squated is 385? but you did bench 405?



I have benched 450 (shirted), 425 raw, never tried pulling more than 5 plates, and squatted 385 for 2 or 3 - its in my training logs somewhere, I dont remember. I am 6'2" and my ab work isn't up to par apparently, because I just dont squat well, but I have leg pressed 1210x20 not counting the sled.


----------



## Doublebase (May 17, 2005)

In theory, shouldn't you be able to squat more then you bench and deadlift more then you squat?


----------



## largepkg (May 17, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> as a matter of fact, you little smart ass, thats right. if you need padding for your squat so your little mincy traps don't hurt then you best leave the heavy weights to the men and go join a pilates class. Its extremely important to not use padding or shirts or anything thats going to obstruct the grip and placement between the bar and your bar. you can roll your eyes and be a patronizing little bastard all you want but if you ever plan to get your squat past 250 and into a heavier range, its gonna be important that the bar doesn't roll off your back or that it doesn't move in the slightest in mid motion. Fuccin little adolescent no it alls



I use a pad. I believe you should use whatever you feel comfortable with. I certainly am not the biggest here nor the smallest. I squat 315 x 12 with a pad. Does that make me a potential pilates member?   

We use the tools to help. The pad is a tool for me.


----------



## largepkg (May 17, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> In theory, shouldn't you be able to squat more then you bench and deadlift more then you squat?




I'm not sure you can paint that broad a stroke. It does work out that way for me though. 

.


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> In theory, shouldn't you be able to squat more then you bench and deadlift more then you squat?



World record bench 1005
World record dead 933
World record squat last I heard 1275

Sled pulling is probably in my future.


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 17, 2005)

i haven't done squats without one on for probably 3yrs. Hoodies rock


----------



## HardTrainer (May 17, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> World record bench 1005
> World record dead 933
> World record squat last I heard 1275
> 
> Sled pulling is probably in my future.



notice the bench is higher then the deadlift, its because the guys that bench that much only move the bar half the distance of normall guys as they have shuch puffed out chests and short joints the bar dosnt have to travel much to touch the chest, while deadlifting is almost imposiible to cheat in that way


----------



## HardTrainer (May 17, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> World record bench 1005
> World record dead 933
> World record squat last I heard 1275
> 
> Sled pulling is probably in my future.



mudge man why cant you squat more? i can nearly squat what you do but my bench is no way near your and my quads are smaller also i am tall like you.


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> while deadlifting is almost imposiible to cheat in that way



Sumo.



			
				HardTrainer said:
			
		

> mudge man why cant you squat more? i can nearly squat what you do but my bench is no way near your and my quads are smaller also i am tall like you.



Core strength. I had problems with my wrists squatting, so I generally just dont squat. It works everything BUT my legs. I leg press far more, so when I want a good leg workout I generally leg press. Like I posted, I am doing good mornings, and I changed my ab routine in hopes of upping my core strength because I would like to do a push/pull meet.


----------



## devildog88 (May 17, 2005)

Hey Mudge,
I wouldn't worry about squating!  Your legs look good so what ever you  are doing seems to be working!  I have fucking pins and I squat twice a week and can't seen to get them to grow!


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2005)

Until I start squatting in the 500s for reps I likely wont get much leg stimulus from them.

When I think back to when I joined a commercial gym, I was squatting between 95-185, 185 would be a big ass squatting day for me back then. All my squats are ATF fwiw.


----------



## musclepump (May 17, 2005)

I've squatted 505 for one rep. Yes, with a pad. Never feels as if it will roll.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 17, 2005)

The bench is probably bigger than the deadlift because of bench shirts. I know this will probably start an argument, but I don't think that if you need a shirt to help you that you can actually bench that much. I'm not saying they aren't useful for people with injuries and other types of situations, but I think the record for benching should just be the raw bench. Correct me if I'm wrong, but wrist straps are used for deadlifts when a person's forearms aren't as strong as his/her back; what exactly do shirts do besides provide a spring-like action to add more weight?

 Oh, and I don't appreciate the way you decided to generalize my entire generation on your little power trip, gr81. Please grow up.


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2005)

When deadlifts are done they wear a suit, although it does not seem to help as much as when squatting or benching. Just so that we are on the same page, while a suit for deadlifting is allowed, chalk is the only hand assistance legal - no straps.

Glen Chabot was one of the premier raw benchers before he dissapeared, he was close to the 700s but tore his pec twice. That is why raw benching big weights is not popular, the shoulders and chest muscles were not built for 700+ pound bench presses. With drugs, and even some genetics for some people, humans are pushing more weights than nature built some of us for. Thats common sense, everything has a breaking point. Shirts are for safety, but YES they also happen to give a boost in the bottom portion of the range. And if you know your "gear" then you will get enough snap out of your shirt that tricep strength gets to take over and you carry the momentum through the rep, locking out 200+ pounds over a raw bench potentially.

If you are benching 300, 400 or even 500 pounds you may go your entire life without a pec tear. But the guys lifting serious weights need those shirts.


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I've squatted 505 for one rep. Yes, with a pad. Never feels as if it will roll.



I've had a pad roll on me once when I was very sweaty, I wasn't supporting the weight forcefully enough with my wrists. Ended up hurting my wrists for about 3 weeks killing my benching as well.


----------



## gr81 (May 17, 2005)

> Oh, and I don't appreciate the way you decided to generalize my entire generation on your little power trip, gr81. Please grow up.



you thikn I get a power trip out of arguing with little ones like you, think again. The fact of the matter is using a pad is not effective. Tell me how many serious squatters or anyone in a meet uses a shirt of pad, go ahead. Not one person does it. I don't care how many people here do it, they shouldn't. It has nothing to do with your generation, I coach several kids in strength training that are your age or older and of course I have no problem with them or their age, its you rolling your eyes like you know something..


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2005)

If you like a pad, use it! But yes it is true, you wont see a pad hardly ever, if ever, in meets. I dont happen to know but they might not even be allowed, I've never seen one used at the Arnold or any other PL meet.


----------



## gr81 (May 17, 2005)

wouldn't you agree mudge, that its vital to have the bar as stable as possible during the squat, ESPECIALLY when going heavier? a person needs to find that ridge that comfortable for them, that spot, and using a pad will never be as stable as without..


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2005)

You never see them in meets because its a 'pussy pad'.  "owww my pussy hurts" 

But seriously, like the g-man says.. you want the bar to be stable.  Any slight fatigue and it could slip(just like Mudge mentioned above).  I would work on finding good bar placement, rather than risk using a pad.  Not to mention bar placement is crucial.


----------



## Yanick (May 19, 2005)

doesn't seem to me like a pad would be useful to a PL'er seeing as most squat low bar.

i used to get black and blue and peeled skin and popped cartilage, but it all goes away with time. and i recently started oly lifting heavy and when that bar hits your shoulders/collar bone etc it leaves black and blues and cuts but that is pretty much going away too.


----------



## Mudge (May 20, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> wouldn't you agree mudge, that its vital to have the bar as stable as possible during the squat, ESPECIALLY when going heavier? a person needs to find that ridge that comfortable for them, that spot, and using a pad will never be as stable as without..



Almost everyone will tell you where between the traps they like to nudge the bar, I can always find a place to hold it and I'm not any 300 pounds or anything like that. When I go low bar which is difficult for me, it puts a bit more strain on the shoulders but I would never use a pad in such a situation because my arms are litterally holding it up. This causes a bit of shoulder strain, and couple that with back sweat since we are doing multiple sets and not a big single with a huge squat suit on, and you can rest assured a pad would not be my prefered way to go.

Of course for the people out there that dont sweat when they workout, maybe a pad works great. The only thing that leaves marks on my body that I can recall are when I do calves where the weight is on my shoulders. When the arm is down there is not a lot of meat on the top of the bone there, and it leaves marks. I dont see a lot of other marks on my backside from squatting


----------



## jahnetour (May 20, 2005)

with trap development there should be a nice little groove where you can put the bar nice and comfortably


----------

